

Variety of tech jobs at social games co. omgpop - tfadp
http://www.omgpop.com/#/info/jobs
We are hiring product people, ruby and flash folks to help us continue to grow in making real time multiplayer games!
======
z8000
You are overdoing Flash. Theres _no_ reason why something like job listings
should be done in Flash when good old HTML would do.

